# Kaufentscheidung 144Hz (120Hz)



## attiynr (26. August 2018)

Hallo Leute,

folgende Frage heute.

Ich überlege mir einen neuen Monitor zuzulegen. Dieser sollte auf jeden Fall mehr als 60Hz haben, da ich auch Competitive spiele.

Was wäre am sinnvollsten sich zu holen:

Entweder einen 144Hz G-Sync Monitor bzw. 120Hz

Oder würde ich auch mit einem "normalen"  144 Hz bzw 120 Hz Monitor ohne G-Sync auskommen, da die G-Sync Monitore doch sehr teuer sind.


Liebe Grüße
Atti


----------



## HisN (26. August 2018)

Naja, ich würde mal sagen dass jemand der bei 60Hz schon vernünftig trifft jetzt nicht unbedingt von gsync abhängig ist.
Am Ende musst Du halt entscheiden ob Du die Kohle auf den Tisch packst oder nicht.


----------



## pascha953 (26. August 2018)

attiynr schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> folgende Frage heute.
> 
> ...




Entweder 27" WQHD mit 144Hz oder 32" 4k mit G Sync ,

aber nur IPS Panel

Meine Erfahrung


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. August 2018)

Würde ich vom Budget abhängig machen...

Wenn´s da ist, kann man auch gleich was brauchbares holen: Dell Alienware AW2518H ab €'*'463,87 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ ab €'*'772,51 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## attiynr (27. August 2018)

Ok ich glaube ich habe mich leider Gottes ein wenig zu unklar ausgedrückt 

Also vom Budget sind wir hier eig bei max. 400€. Daher nun meine Frage normal 144Hz. bzw. 120Hz oder 144Hz aber mit G-Sync?

Lg


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (27. August 2018)

Für unter 400€ bekommst du zwei G-Sync Monitore.
AOC G2460PG ab €' '383,99 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Acer XB1 XB241Hbmipr ab €' '389,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Da du uns nicht gesagt hast, welche Diagonale du haben willst oder welches Panel, ist es schwer eine Empfehlung für Alternativen auszusprechen.
Was du auch machen kannst, ist mit den Filtern von Geizhals ein bisschen rumzuspielen.
Monitore mit Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 120Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## attiynr (27. August 2018)

Ach man sorrryyyyyy
nur 24 Zoll bitte.  

Der erste Arbeitstag nach meinem Urlaub bin total durch tut mir leid 

Des Weiteren noch die ergänzende Frage:

Muss ich 144Fps erreichen um 144Hz auszukosten? Und was ist das IPS Panel? Was gibt es noch und was genau sind die Unterschiede?

Und Bildbearbeitung mit Photoshop mache ich auch.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. August 2018)

Nein, auch mit zB nur 80 fps hast du Vorteile von 144 Hz...

Bzgl der Panels (stark vereinfacht):

TN: schnellstes Panel
IPS: beste Farben
VA: bestes Schwarz

Wenn also Bildbearbeitung ein Thema ist, würde ich wohl auf IPS setzen...GSync ist bei deinem Budget dann raus ^^ Und bei deiner Bildschirmdiagonale ist IPS ebenfalls raus 
Also wirst du entweder bei der Frequenz oder dem Panel Abstriche machen müssen.....oder das Budget bzw. die Bildschirmdiagonale erhöhen 

Spontan fällt mir der Samsung C24FG73 ab €' '254,16 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ein. Der hat durchaus gute Farben...ob das "gut genug" für Bildbearbeitung ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## attiynr (27. August 2018)

Also der ist Curved, daher fällt der komplett raus. Curved passt nicht zu meinem Setup.

Muss gerade sein


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. August 2018)

Tja, dann musst du dir überlegen, was wichtig(er) ist


----------



## attiynr (27. August 2018)

Kann man denn mit einem IPS 144Hz solide Competitive zocken? Oder sollte es dann doch eher das TN Panel sein (Schwerpunkt competitive spielen) und dann einbüße bei den Farben für die Bildbearbeitung.


Edit:

Ich sehe gerade bei den Monitoren mit einem IPS Panel gibt es meist keinen 144Hz Monitor richtig?


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

Was heist meist, es gibt keine 24" 144Hz IPS.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (27. August 2018)

Bin ich grade blöd, oder gibt es unter den 24" Monitoren mit 8-Bit Panel und 144Hz nur ein Modell?
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 24", Diagonale bis 24", Seitenverhältnis: 16:9, Wölbungsradius: keine Wölbung, Farbtiefe: 8bit (8bit ohne FRC) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das wäre dann dieser hier: ASUS ROG Swift PG248Q ab €' '419,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
TN-Panel, 144 Hz (OC auf 180 Hz), G-Sync und ca. 40€ über dem Budget des TE.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. August 2018)

Nö, kann schon hinkommen. Hat zumindest ein "gutes" TN Panel....ob das für die Grafikarbeiten ebenfalls gut genug ist, muss wohl der TE entscheiden ^^


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

Laut pcmonitors.info 6bit+frc.
Die einzigen 8bit Monitore in der Grösse die ich kenne, sind der Samsung C24FG70 bzw C24FG73.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (27. August 2018)

Und welche Angaben sind zuverlässiger? Die von Geizhals oder die von pcmonitors.info?


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

Entscheide selber.
Eine Vergleichsseite bei der viele Angaben nicht stimmen oder eine Monitortestseite.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. August 2018)

Hm, hab nun leider nichts weiter finden können. pcmonitors.info ist die einzige Seite, die von einem 6 Bit Panel spricht. Einige von 8 Bit und viele erwähnen es gar nicht 

Test Monitor Asus PG248Q (Seite 8) - Prad.de Das Fazit zur Bildbearbeitung fällt eher ernüchternd aus ^^


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

Soll das gleiche Panel wie im MG248Q sein und tftcentral schreibt bei dem 6bit+FRC?.
Also nix genaues.
Aber sehr unwahrscheinlich das AUO nach all den Jahren noch ein natives 8bit FHD 144Hz Panel raushaut.


----------

